# Halloween Clearances



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi all,
Just so you know, if there are any Walgreens in your areas, they have good stuff on clearance for 70% off now. Probably going down to 90% off tomorrow. I got a bunch of stuff last year too.

Today I got some 5 foot skeletons for $12 each, and some cool skull candles for $4 each. 

They usually have pretty cool stuff every year, but some of it is only for 1 year, then they change the design.

Hopefully I can get some more skeletons tomorrow at 90% off... which would make them about $4 each!!!

You can search which stores in your area have certain items on the Walgreens website, it doesn't list the prices or sale prices though.

360 some more days to go...


----------



## thecman (Nov 11, 2016)

good tip


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

I love going Halloween Clearance shopping!!
My must stops are Target, Big Lots, Home Depot, WalMart, and Walgreens. 
The "DEAL OF THE DAY" I got was at Target this year. I found a drink dispenser that has "claw feet" with a skull on the top, and it lights up; regular pice $35.00- sale price $4.00 !!!!! I was so happy! 
Last year I went to the Spirit Halloween store and got 4 animatronics for $80.00 total! 
Granted each one had a little defect or "missing piece" but the price was right. 
This year I learned that Spirit will sell their display stuff BEFORE Halloween at a discounted price. Anything left after Halloween they are only able to sell 50% off. Damaged/out of the box or otherwise. At least that's what the manager told me this year. We will see what 2017 holds. 
Happy clearance shopping!! Even though most of all the good stuff is probably already scooped up by now.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great finds, everyone! ^^^^^ 
I got a bunch of Fire and Ice lights at Home Depot for $2.49 each! 
Hobby Lobby has a sale on Funkin pumpkins.... 80% off. I went in yesterday, and picked up 30 for a friend. Also picked up a few dog skeletons at CVS for about $4.00 each.
Good deals to be had, for sure!


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Must be nice in my area I went Nov 1 to Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, and Canadian Tire and NONE of them had any Halloween clearance other then candy.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Both Home Depot and Lowes have been clearing out their xmas lighting and decor. Picked up the WindowsFX projector and Gemmy Lightshow count down projector at HD for 75% off yesterday. Went back today to pick up the WindowsFX unit for a friend and more than half of their stock in these had already been depleted in one day and this store had 2-3 dozen of them on Tuesday. If you can find a store with inventory left, don't hesitate. Most online inventory for the stores is showing out of stock or limited quantity and you are better off going into the store. Tried to order 2 blue LED spots from Lowes today that showed 2 at a location and got a call that the order was cancelled due to no stock.


----------

